# July 10th - Smoke Good @ Joe's



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Team WA rocked the house as always!! And we got to welcome a few new friends, some local, some hella not (Scott & Dale, sorry you'll miss this party). 

I don't feel like writing up some giant post here, so if you know what's good for you, you'll be at Smokey Joe's on July 10th!! 

Official herf time is 2pm - 6pm, though there's almost always someone there early and someone there later... 

See you guys in a few weeks!! Also, keep an eye out, Jesse's talkin' about a BBQ on the 3rd!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Team WA rocked the house as always!! And we got to welcome a few new friends, some local, some hella not (Scott & Dale, sorry you'll miss this party).
> 
> I don't feel like writing up some giant post here, so if you know what's good for you, you'll be at Smokey Joe's on July 10th!!
> 
> ...


 Ill be there, Yeah let me double CK but ill post about a BBQ this week


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll be there. Prolly around lunchtime as always.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

mmmm, lunch.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I shall be in attendance.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone should call Jesse the day before he has problems with dates LOL
Not no not the girlie man type :boink: well maybe?

I probably won't make it as Jesse is my go to ride and he will probably read this. Oh well I could thumb it. LOL


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I probably won't make it as Jesse is my go to ride and he will probably read this. Oh well I could thumb it. LOL


We usually only have 3 riding down from up north here. Always a spot for you Uncle!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm really hoping I can make it to this one boys. Classes are finally done for the summer, but things haven't seemed to slow down much. Funny how that works. I'm leaving for a big trip on the 11th, but if I can, I'm going to do my darndest to make it up that way.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

COYOTE JLR said:


> I'm really hoping I can make it to this one boys. Classes are finally done for the summer, but things haven't seemed to slow down much. Funny how that works. I'm leaving for a big trip on the 11th, but if I can, I'm going to do my darndest to make it up that way.


Hope you do and to answer question on the other thread, read tubes are Partagas Spanish Rosado an average cigar but nice and small for the quick moments.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hope you do and to answer question on the other thread, read tubes are Partagas Spanish Rosado an average cigar but nice and small for the quick moments.


I certainly hope so too. I've been a part of many forums, I even moderate a Washington based forum, but this truly is the best I've ever had the pleasure of joining. I've made some amazing friends off of other sites, but this one is just so incredibly friendly it blows my mind. I've never truly wanted to just sit down and relax with people from other places before.

Hmmm.... I've been on open shift for most of the week so maybe I'm a tad sleep deprived, but I don't remember ever talking about read tubes? :ask: Are you sure that was me that was asking? I hope I haven't so totally lost my mind yet. lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Opps your right Jacob it was the post above yours on this thread sorry!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ats-your-latest-purchase-101.html#post2902311


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Ha ha ha. No worries man. I'm just glad to know that my memory still functions enough to get me by.  The information is appreciated anyway.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Dave, you can also call me for a ride. Let me know!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

I plan on making it; looking forward to seeing you gents again (and, ummm. . . pertaining to Jesse, I'm obviously _really_ stretching the limits of the definition "gents").

:lol:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Garys4598 said:


> I plan on making it; looking forward to seeing you gents again (and, ummm. . . pertaining to Jesse, I'm obviously _really_ stretching the limits of the definition "gents").
> 
> :lol:


 Suck it Gary lol

cant wait to see you my friend


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe we should make this the official Screw with Jesse herf we've all been talking about! ound:


----------



## boat45 (Apr 8, 2010)

I will also be there in attendance.....hopefully with a few cain nubs in my travel humi......no Jesse....sorry brother...not cain F nub...just the cain nub...but still pretty wicked if I can pull it off.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Maybe we should make this the official Screw with Jesse herf we've all been talking about! ound:


That begs the question: "How does one screw with someone who has already exceeded the quantum physical parameters of being 'screwy'?" :tease:

:biglaugh:. . . .:israel:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Maybe we should make this the official Screw with Jesse herf we've all been talking about! ound:


I'm in on this I still don't have a working chair, Scott was miserable without the footrest. 

Maybe we can have a whole screw with Jesse month?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Alright, it's official... July is screw with Jesse month... 

Now somebody PM somebody with the start of some good plans... and I'm in for whatever screws with Jesse.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Alright, it's official... July is screw with Jesse month...
> 
> Now somebody PM somebody with the start of some good plans... and I'm in for whatever screws with Jesse.


How about stripping transsexuals? :fish2:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

smelvis said:


> How about stripping transsexuals? :fish2:


Herf in Gorst!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Get some boyz Im ready for what ever you got


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Get some boyz Im ready for what ever you got


Ya sure we can feel your knee's shaking thru your keystrokes. :biglaugh:

Thanks for taking Scott ya Good visit Huh?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Ya sure we can feel your knee's shaking thru your keystrokes. :biglaugh:
> 
> Thanks for taking Scott ya Good visit Huh?


 It was all good, Yeah he hit me with that party 06 EL it looks great

BTW you guys cant touch me lol


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be there and I'm bringing a new BOTL to the fold. I am also going to raffle off a 3 pack of Camacho... Everyone gets a number.
Don't tell my Cousin that I'm missing her wedding because of cigar club. 
Vinnie


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> BTW you guys cant touch me lol


:blah:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> Don't tell my Cousin that I'm missing her wedding because of cigar club.
> Vinnie


Now that's a man with the right priorities:thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> It was all good, Yeah he hit me with that party 06 EL it looks great
> 
> BTW you guys cant touch me lol


Yeah me too I want to smoke it now but he said to give it awhile, driving me nuts knowing it's there :wink:

The other part yeah right:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah: :tease:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Alright, it's official... July is screw with Jesse month...
> 
> Now somebody PM somebody with the start of some good plans... and I'm in for whatever screws with Jesse.


 It seems like this was true, it is screw with jesse month


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Oooh!! Vinnie's runnin a Team WA raffle!! NICE!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

:bump: Getting close!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

AWESOME!! Can't WAIT!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

crapola, fellas. I'm going to miss this one -- will be up headin' up to Bellingham tomorrow for a last minute bachelor party. Have fun w/o me.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't go either folks.  Turns out my folks are celebrating their 10th wedding anniversary. They'd have my liver if I ditched them.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I know Josh is not gonna be coming. Have not heard from Andy yet, might just be me coming down from the far north.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry you can't make it Russ, I have that cigar that Dale promised you in my humi, I will save it until next month. 
Vinnie


Ducrider said:


> crapola, fellas. I'm going to miss this one -- will be up headin' up to Bellingham tomorrow for a last minute bachelor party. Have fun w/o me.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I wont be there till 230pm, who else is for sure coming?


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I will be there. Heading out soon to explore back roads on the bike on the way down.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna be there!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Great time and great smokes, fellas!! looks like there were a few brothers who stayed out in the sun this time, who can blame em! 

Thanks for all the smokes everyone!! I love the monthly box pass!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Great to see those who made it today! Thanks all for the great smokes, look forward to next month:thumb:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

RG for everyone! Cept you Jessie... "you must spread around blah blah"


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry you go caught in the super traffic hell yesterday with 405 closed. Thanks for taking that stuff to uncle smelvis for me!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I am feeling banned from the Puff RG system. Only person I could bump was you, Justin.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I am feeling banned from the Puff RG system. Only person I could bump was you, Justin.


Haha. I run into that problem sometimes too. Thx on the bump chris!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I am feeling banned from the Puff RG system. . .


I'm in the same boat. The RG system totally _*sUcKs*_ Jesse's backside!!!

:hurt:

It was terrific seeing and chatting with the few of you that showed up! I guess. . . here's to hoping the weather during the second Saturday of August is not as nice!!! (Perhaps more bros will then show-up.)

~Gary


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry everyone... forgot to post the next herf!! For those of you subscribed to this thread, here's the next one!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/272577-august-14th-beat-heat-joes.html#post2917036


----------

